# [SOLVED] emerge & python problem

## badzio

Witam

Przed weekendem dalem emerge sync a nastepnie emerge -u world - sciagnal mi jedynie najnowsze gcc (z tego co zauwazylem). zadnych bledow po drodze nie wywalil

teraz daje znow emerge sync albo emerge -u world czy jakiekolwiek emerge i dostaje:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

ale ja nic nie ruszalem z pythonem, wiec nie wiem co i czemu sie zrabalo? i moge to jakos naprawic? bo z tego co kojarze, to wlasnie mechanizm emerge oparty jest na pythonie??

----------

## muchar

Sprawdz czy masz ta biblioteke o ktora krzyczy. Jesli nie masz, no to chyba bedziesz musial "pozyczyc" ja od kogos, bo nie wydaje mi sie aby emerge mogl jakos ruszyc. Aczkolwiek, mozesz zawsze sprobowac emerge-nac pythona   :Wink: 

----------

## Yarecki

Sprawdz czy w pliku /etc/env.d/05gcc masz linijke LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2:/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3"

Zaleznie, ktora masz wersje gcc poprawiasz koncowe 3.3.2 i jako root wydajesz polecenie env-update.

Jesli to nie zadziala to w kat. /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/[nr gcc] zrobic odpowiedniego symlinka.

----------

## Yarecki

 *muchar wrote:*   

> Aczkolwiek, mozesz zawsze sprobowac emerge-nac pythona  :wink:

 

Python dziala ok tylko brakuje mu bibliotek, ktore wchodza w sklad gcc.

Albo brakuje odpowiednich wpisow w /etc/ld.so.conf, ktory generowany jest przez env-update przy kazdym starcie i kazdym emerge, albo gcc zle sie skompilowalo i brakuje pliku, ewentualnie symlinka.

----------

## badzio

w pliku /etc/env.d/05gcc mam wpis

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2:/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-
> 
> 

 

w pliku /etc/ld.so.conf mam

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2
> ...

 

symlinka mam:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> badzio 3.3.2 # ls -l libstdc++.so.5
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           18 Feb  8 02:13 libstdc++.so.5 -> libstdc++.so.5.0.5
> ...

 

ale jak daje env-update to mam ten sam blad co przy emerge  :Confused: 

----------

## Yarecki

A plik docelowy symlinka istnieje ?

Przed chwila zmienilem u siebie jego nazwe i wywalilo taki sam blad jak u Ciebie.

W ostatecznosci mozesz ponownie emergnac gcc.

----------

## robert1900

Miałem podobny problem i pomogło 

```
emerge gcc
```

----------

## badzio

plik docelowy istnieje

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> badzio root # ls -l /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/libstdc++.so.5
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           18 Feb  8 02:13 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/libstdc++.so.5 -> libstdc++.so.5.0.5
> ...

 

a emergnac gcc nie moge - nawet jesli dam samo

```

emerge

```

to dostaje

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> badzio root # emerge
> 
> /usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...

 

moze jakas sciezka jest nie tak

 :Question: 

----------

## Yarecki

Ostatni pomysl jaki mam to reczne odpalenie ldconfig, a dopiero pozniej env-update.

----------

## badzio

 *Yarecki wrote:*   

> Ostatni pomysl jaki mam to reczne odpalenie ldconfig, a dopiero pozniej env-update.

 

Pomoglo  :Very Happy: 

wielkie dzieki  :Cool: 

----------

